# Forums-Jubiläum: 300.000 Beiträge



## Kai (25 Januar 2011)

Es ist fast soweit, in Kürze wird der 300.000 Beitrag hier im Forum geschrieben werden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Januar 2011)

Wer passt jetzt auf, welcher Beitrag das ist?
Es fehlen momentan noch 104 Stück.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2011)

Der Admin könnte mal einen Preis stiften für den 300.000 Beitrag 
zb eine weltreise oder ein Auto der Oberklasse.


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

Da fällt mir doch noch was ein 
Aus dem Beitrag Bald 200.000 Beiträge


Ralle schrieb:


> Hab ich schon überlegt, aber wie immer bin ich so  ziemlich pleite. Der Gewinne darf gerne auf einen Whisky bei mir  vorbeikommen. :sm19: Oder auch 2!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch noch was ein
> Aus dem Beitrag Bald 200.000 Beiträge



Und warst du schon bei Ralle?


----------



## Question_mark (25 Januar 2011)

*Nö, keine Chance*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Und warst du schon bei Ralle?



Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, der Ralle würde etwas aus seinem Whisky Vorrat abgeben. Der ist so geizig. Der hat nicht mal ein Navi, um den Weg nach Ostrach zu finden 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (25 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Der hat nicht mal ein Navi, um den Weg nach Ostrach zu finden


Kommst Du denn?


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Und warst du schon bei Ralle?


Nein. Ich musste den Whisky alleine trinken.


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann müssen wir mal ein außerordentliches Forumstreffen bei Ralle machen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir mal ein außerordentliches Forumstreffen bei Ralle machen



Das ist doch mal ein guter Vorschlag


----------



## Question_mark (25 Januar 2011)

*Ralle ist jetzt on tour*

Hallo,



			
				marlob schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müssen wir mal ein außerordentliches Forumstreffen bei Ralle machen



Ich glaube, nach diesem Post ist der Ralle direkt in das Erzgebirge gefahren, um seine Eichenfässer mit Whisky in einem alten Führerbunker zu verbuddeln 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (25 Januar 2011)

*Nur wenn Ihr nett zu mir seid ...*

Hallo,



			
				Paule schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst Du denn?



Frag doch mal meinen Harem ?

Ok, es gibt was in die Kalauerkasse ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann er ruhig tief graben, marlob ist so
eine Art Trüffelschwein, was Alkohol angeht. 
Der kann dir sogar riechen was für eine Schnaps
es ist bevor es ausgegraben hat. Und wenn
mann ihn nicht an der Leine hält, besteht 
keine Chance etwas abzubekommen.


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2011)

mit diesem 22


----------



## Question_mark (25 Januar 2011)

*Schöne Vorlage, Helmut ...*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn mann ihn nicht an der Leine hält, besteht keine Chance etwas abzubekommen.



Da habe ich letztens vor dem Brenner Hotel was anderes gesehen : Marlob an der Leine vom Zottel ..

Und Zottel hat gerufen : Such Marlob, such 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (25 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mit diesem 22


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2011)

Das ist bei marlob nicht anders wie bei jeden anderen 
Vierbeiner, er brauch eindeutige Kommandos. 
Also musst du rufen "Marlob wo ist der Alkohol, such
den Alkohol"


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


>


Beiträge!


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2011)

[klugscheißmodus]
Die 300.000 wurde eigentlich schon vor über 8000 Beiträgen geknackt. Es sind nur nicht mehr alle offiziell sichtbar.
[/klugscheißmodus]

Harald


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du warst doch viel eher im Bett als wir
Das hast du gar nicht mehr mitbekommen


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> [klugscheißmodus]
> Die 300.000 wurde eigentlich schon vor über 8000 Beiträgen geknackt. Es sind nur nicht mehr alle offiziell sichtbar.
> [/klugscheißmodus]
> 
> Harald


Und wer war das dann? Kannst du das noch eben schnell ausrechnen


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2011)

Laut offiziellem Zähler noch 3 ...

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2011)

Noch fünf.....


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Noch fünf.....


Noch 2 .......


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> [klugscheißmodus]
> Die 300.000 wurde eigentlich schon vor über 8000 Beiträgen geknackt. Es sind nur nicht mehr alle offiziell sichtbar.
> [/klugscheißmodus]
> 
> Harald



sicher, ich meine ... sicher das der zähler so tickt? ich könnte auf jeden fall einen drauf hauen, weil ralle, das arschloch, mal einen von mir in die tonne gekloppt hat, leider hab ich den überblick verloren und kann nicht mehr nachvollziehen, welcher es war


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Noch 2 .......


passt .........


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2011)

Helmuts Browser ist zu langsam.

Harald


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2011)

wer wars nu?
als marlob zwei sagte hab ich grad abgeschickt, also marlob?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2011)

Ich tippe auf dem Fernsprecher, wer war es den jetzt wieder marlob?


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wer wars nu?
> als marlob zwei sagte hab ich grad abgeschickt, also marlob?


Ich meinte du warst es ..


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf dem Fernsprecher, wer war es den jetzt wieder marlob?


Du kannst das nicht beurteilen. Du warst noch auf 5 als es nur noch 3 waren


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich meinte du warst es ..



abgezogen die sps-concept und 4L-ärgern beiträge? ich glob ja, marlob wars!


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Du kannst das nicht beurteilen. Du warst noch auf 5 als es nur noch 3 waren



ja, eben helmut, dein 56k modem ist kein referenzwertgeber


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> abgezogen die sps-concept und 4L-ärgern beiträge? ich glob ja, marlob wars!


Die sps-concept Beiträge gibts doch noch. Nicht mehr sichtbar für jeden, aber zählbar.
Wieviele 4L-ärgern gibts denn? Eigentlich doch nur einen.


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Die sps-concept Beiträge gibts doch noch. Nicht mehr sichtbar für jeden, aber zählbar.
> Wieviele 4L-ärgern gibts denn? Eigentlich doch nur einen.



ja, einen, demnach, wenn wir es an diesem thread messen, müßtest du den 300ksten gemacht haben oder hab ich schon wieder "kein geld verschwendet"


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2011)

ich bin dafür, das QM das klärt, bald, hier, in ihrem sps-forum:


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, einen, demnach, wenn wir es an diesem thread messen, müßtest du den 300ksten gemacht haben oder hab ich schon wieder "kein geld verschwendet"


Mir egal wer den 300ksten geschrieben hat. Hauptsache es gibt Whisky bei Ralle


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Mir egal wer den 300ksten geschrieben hat. Hauptsache es gibt Whisky bei Ralle



ich hoffe er zahlt auch die taxe


----------



## Question_mark (25 Januar 2011)

*Bin ich jetzt ein black sheep ?*

Hallo,



			
				marlob schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer war das dann? Kannst du das noch eben schnell ausrechnen



Denk mal darüber nach, wie voll der Giftschrank hier im Forum ist ...
Ich denke mal, von den 300.000 Beiträgen sind so ca. 3% verschwunden (woran ich manchmal auch nicht ganz unbeteiligt und unschuldig war )

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> PN/DP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [klugscheißmodus]
> ...



Ich fass' es nicht, der Post mit der Nummer 300.000 ist diese meisterliche Formulierung : http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=300000

Und hier ist Post #1 : http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=1

Den offiziell 300.000sten Beitrag sehe ich zu >>50% bei marlob.

Harald


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klär uns auf! sind die wirklich verschwunden und nimma mehr mitgezählt oder sind die einfach verschoben und der counter frißt sie trotzdem?! ... in meinem forum** läuft es so, dass der counter alles mit nimmt

**firmenintern, für meine operator


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich fass' es nicht, der Post mit der Nummer 300.000 ist diese meisterliche Formulierung : http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=300000
> 
> ...


Dann sind wir mindestens ein Jahr zu spät ...


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Dann sind wir mindestens ein Jahr zu spät ...



ein jahr? dein rechenschieber ist kaputt!


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> klär uns auf! sind die wirklich verschwunden und nimma mehr mitgezählt oder sind die einfach verschoben und der counter frißt sie trotzdem?! ... in meinem forum** läuft es so, dass der counter alles mit nimmt
> 
> **firmenintern, für meine operator


Die sind weder verschwunden noch werden sie nicht mehr mitgezählt.
die sind lediglich für uns gewöhnliche User nicht mehr sichtbar


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Dann sind wir mindestens ein Jahr zu spät ...


Welches Jahr steht auf Deinem Kalender? 
Der Beitrag war doch erst vor knapp 5 Wochen.

Harald


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ein jahr? dein rechenschieber ist kaputt!


Stimmt, ich hatte den noch nicht von Niederländisch auf Deutsch geschaltet


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Die sind weder verschwunden noch werden sie nicht mehr mitgezählt.
> die sind lediglich für uns gewöhnliche User nicht mehr sichtbar



vielen dank für diese aussage, ich fühle mich gerade nicht mehr in der lage sie zu verstehen... also schließe ich mich harald an und erkläre dich nun offiziell zum 300ksten - auszeichnungen, sachpreise und lobhudelein bekommst du dann von den admins und mods - wenn nicht ... naja, pech, wah?!


----------



## Question_mark (25 Januar 2011)

*Meine Stimme kriegt Ihr, ich zähle nur nach*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin dafür, das QM das klärt, bald, hier, in ihrem sps-forum:



Klar vl, das mache ich gerne. Ich muss allerdings für diese unabhängige Klärung eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung in Rechnung stellen. Also gegen Höchstgebot , also strengt Euch gefälligst an, Ihr beiden. Das hat natürlich nichts mit meiner Funktion im Olympiakommitee zu tun, wirklich nicht ... 
Ich nehme einfach jeden Betrag an, egal woher 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach fick dich, bevor du dich aus deinem rollstuhl hochbequemt hast, haben wir die sache schon lange geklärt...


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> vielen dank für diese aussage, ich fühle mich gerade nicht mehr in der lage sie zu verstehen... also schließe ich mich harald an und erkläre dich nun offiziell zum 300ksten - auszeichnungen, sachpreise und lobhudelein bekommst du dann von den admins und mods - wenn nicht ... naja, pech, wah?!


Ich verzichte dankend, mich interessiert nur der Whisky ...


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich verzichte dankend, mich interessiert nur der Whisky ...



dann schreiben wir den scheiß halt maxi zu ... das entsprechende zertifikat kann er sich ja hoffentlich selber ausdrucken


----------



## marlob (25 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dann schreiben wir den scheiß halt maxi zu ... das entsprechende zertifikat kann er sich ja hoffentlich selber ausdrucken


sps-concept hat ihm extra ein :TOOL: dafür programmiert 

Du hast übrigens den 50. Beitrag in diesem Thread geschrieben



Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Question_mark (26 Januar 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> ach fick dich, bevor du dich aus deinem rollstuhl hochbequemt hast, haben wir die sache schon lange geklärt...



Nun, der Wonder Bra meiner Altenpflegerin war auch interessanter als Dein Gesülze hier. Insofern hat mich das doch etwas abgelenkt...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (26 Januar 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				MArlob schrieb:
			
		

> sps-concept hat ihm extra ein dafür programmiert


Du bist und bleibst ein Leichenfledderer 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (26 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> der Wonder Bra meiner Altenpflegerin



1. wonder bras sind nur verarsche, weilsi etwas suggerieren was nicht da ist und
2. warum hast du keine fotos oder wenigstens ein video gemacht und hier online gestellt... das schleift...


----------



## Question_mark (26 Januar 2011)

*maxi kann das ...*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> dann schreiben wir den scheiß halt maxi zu ... das entsprechende zertifikat kann er sich ja hoffentlich selber ausdrucken



Das kann der maxi. Auf einem 9x9 Matrixdrucker mit schwarzem Farbband und in 16 Mio. Farben. Der hat dafür ein Zertifikat 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (26 Januar 2011)

also als ich seite zwei gelsen habe ist mir sofort dass hier eingefallen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX0z_HwNBVc
so ab 1:00

aber 300.000 - wow! das ging auch an mir vorbei...
was soll ich dazu sagen?
DANKE!


----------



## Question_mark (26 Januar 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> warum hast du keine fotos oder wenigstens ein video gemacht und hier online gestellt...



Hab ich bewusst nicht gemacht, damit Du Deine Unterhose noch die nächsten vier Wochen tragen kannst.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (26 Januar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> also als ich seite zwei gelsen habe ist mir sofort dass hier eingefallen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX0z_HwNBVc
> so ab 1:00



DIESE rakete ist mehr denn je alle anderen ein phallus symbol sein könnten, ein solches... irre ..aber genau: halt die klappe!


----------



## vierlagig (26 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hab ich bewusst nicht gemacht, damit Du Deine Unterhose noch die nächsten vier Wochen tragen kannst.



du bistn fuchs, aber bei mir gilt immer noch das französische prinzip. ich komm mit fünf unterhosen über die woche. 
montag bis freitag und am wochenende ist unterhosenfrei...


----------



## Question_mark (26 Januar 2011)

*Spiegelverkehrt*

Hallo,



> du bistn fuchs, aber bei mir gilt immer noch das französische prinzip. ich komm mit fünf unterhosen über die woche.



Da hast Du das französische Prinzip aber auf den Kopf gestellt. Der typische Franzose kommt mit einer Unterhose ganz gut über die nächsten fünf Wochen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (26 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Da hast Du das französische Prinzip aber auf den Kopf gestellt. Der typische Franzose kommt mit einer Unterhose ganz gut über die nächsten fünf Wochen.



ich hatte frei nac fips asmusen argumentiert, aber ist ja deine genration, daher gesteh ich dir zu, mehr davon zu verstehen!


----------



## Markus (26 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> DIESE rakete ist mehr denn je alle anderen ein phallus symbol sein könnten, ein solches... irre ..aber genau: halt die klappe!


 
??????????????


----------



## Question_mark (26 Januar 2011)

*Mal nen Nachtrag an meine französischen Bekannten*

Hallo,

da ich eine ganze Menge Freunde und Bekannte aus Frankreich habe, muss ich natürlich bekennen, das das alles nicht so wirklich ernst gemeint ist. Ich hoffe, Ihr verzeiht mir die Flachserei mit dem vl, aber Ihr kennt ja meine Kodderschnauze  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (26 Januar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ??????????????


was alkohol aus menschen machen kann...


----------



## Markus (26 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> was alkohol aus menschen machen kann...


 
?????????????


----------



## Question_mark (26 Januar 2011)

*Wieviel Gen Ration hast Du denn mitbekommen ?*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> aber ist ja deine genration,



Naja, meine Gen Ration habe ich jetzt schon ausgiebig verteilt. Ist halt meine Generation ...

Viel mehr Sorgen macht mir eigentlich die Degeneration ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## argv_user (26 Januar 2011)

*Einfach köstlich*

Dieser Thread zeigt mal wieder, wie man auf einfache Weise seinen
Beitragszähler erhöhen kann. Und daher mache ich auch mit!

Schönen Gruß an alle, besonders an die mit über 8K.


----------



## Markus (28 Januar 2011)

argv_user schrieb:


> Dieser Thread zeigt mal wieder, wie man auf einfache Weise seinen
> Beitragszähler erhöhen kann. Und daher mache ich auch mit!
> 
> Schönen Gruß an alle, besonders an die mit über 8K.


 

ist es das?
also ich wäre einfach dankbar wenn mir mal einer erklären kann was 4l gemeint hat? ich lass es mir ja gefallen dass ich zu doof bin es auf anhieb zu verstehen, aber habe ich nicht ein recht darauf dass man wenigstens versucht es mir zu erklären?


----------



## bike (28 Januar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ist es das?
> also ich wäre einfach dankbar wenn mir mal einer erklären kann was 4l gemeint hat? ich lass es mir ja gefallen dass ich zu doof bin es auf anhieb zu verstehen, aber habe ich nicht ein recht darauf dass man wenigstens versucht es mir zu erklären?



Mir wurde gesagt:
Du darfst alles essen, doch musst nicht alles verstehen.
Das passt nicht nur auf mir 


bike


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Die sps-concept Beiträge gibts doch noch...


Was ist denn eigentlich aus dem alten Holzmichel geworden? Ist er nun für immer in der Verbannung? Habe das garnicht mit bekommen.


----------

